# new dvdrom can't mount anything

## arbuckle

I just got a new dvd rw. It's nothing special, but here is the link.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10091176&catid=

also DMESG | grep DVD says this:

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 94X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

and mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom says this: (for any dvd or cd)

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

I have udf modprobed and my old cdrom drive could mount cds no problem. I know the drive is working because I was able to boot from a dvd. My user is in the cdrom group (but I was in root when I tried to mount). The only suspicious thing is that instead of /dev/dvd I have /dev/cdrom. Are there any dvd drives that don't work with linux?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## renrutal

fstab please?

----------

## dmpogo

 *arbuckle wrote:*   

> I just got a new dvd rw. It's nothing special, but here is the link.
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10091176&catid=
> 
> also DMESG | grep DVD says this:
> ...

 

This is perfectly fine if the mount point is not described in the fstab. Then mount command does not know how to mount it, and must be used with all the options, like

mount -t filesystem_type /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

moreover, cd's may have iso9660 or udf filesystem on them, which are different beasts.

You may try

mount -t auto /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

----------

## arbuckle

I posted fstab anyway below. I also tried mount -t filesystem_type /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom with no luck. I know what the file type of each of my cds is because I can mount them and check in other computers. The issue is not the filesystem type, it's the drive, or the controllers/modules controlling them. 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2

/dev/sda3		/		ext3		noatime		0 1

/dev/sda2		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto	noauto,user,exec	0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

----------

## dmpogo

 *arbuckle wrote:*   

> I posted fstab anyway below. I also tried mount -t filesystem_type /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom with no luck. I know what the file type of each of my cds is because I can mount them and check in other computers. The issue is not the filesystem type, it's the drive, or the controllers/modules controlling them. 
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> ...

 

/dev/cdrom is a symlink, does it point to the right device ?

----------

## arbuckle

eh, I'm just gonna return the drive...I tried to boot a ubuntu live cd and it just spewed out tons of errors about reading from the DVD drive.

----------

